# Help please with hooking up ice maker with fridge



## afjes_2016 (Jul 13, 2021)

Fridge Make: Frigidaire
Model: FRS6LF7JW3

Parts explosion this link ---> Frigidaire Refrigerator FRS6LF7JW3 | PartSelect

I have very little knowledge of plumbing. All I do know how to do is anything that has to do with PEX - although I don't always know what parts (Sharkbite fittings) that I need.

The water hose on this fridge is shown in the parts explosion. However I have no idea what part nor can find that connects from this hose fitting to a Sharkbite fitting. I would think that the hose fittings is basically generic in form and the parts link is not really needed but figured I would give it to you anyway.

So my main question is what Sharkbite parts do I need to hook up the hose fitting to a PEX line? I live way out in the boonies so I will more than likely need to order it online.

I bought this fridge used from a store. No guarantee that the ice maker and water dispenser actually works so I am taking a gamble.

In the parts listing you will see that it has an internal water filter. The one that was in there is from Feb 2020 so of course it is time to replace it. I just ordered a replacement.

What I would really like to do is to put an inline water filter in the PEX prior to the water even getting to the fridge water hose fitting. This way it gives me double filtration. I am very susceptible to different/funky water tastes. I don't even like most bottled water brands. I try and stay with Brita but that is getting played out filling the container so much. Also, it would be nice to have ice that is filtered and not bagged.

I am attempting to find a water filter to place between the house water and the fridge water hose but I only come up with whole house filters, water softeners etc. I just want a basic water filter to place inline with the PEX prior to the fridge water hose fitting. So it would go from house water inlet via pex to one side of the house water filter to pex and then to fridge water hose fitting. Again, my problem is not knowing the fittings even to place the house water filter inline. Something simple and basic such as this one. but again I have no idea what sharkbite fittings I need to place it inline with PEX.

Now I know what the DIYers that come to the electrical part of this forum that I assist in feel like  ;-(

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 13, 2021)

The filter that is in the fridge will do a good job of taking out chlorine and that’s about it. If the fridge was new there would be a coil of tube taped to the back it is flexible and not too large. What I did was I bought a PEX quarter turn (I believe) fridge valve that had a compression fitting for that hose. I attached it to the end cabinet and connected .5 PEX inside and ran it to the cold water PEX and used a regular PEX T where I tapped in.



If I wanted a filter on the kitchen I would put it ahead of the cold line for the sink and filter the sink and the fridge both.



I have mixed feelings about these cartridge filters and the one in our fridge works really well and it has been in there for way too long maybe 6 years and is slowing down but the water still tastes great. I’m too lazy to figure out what I need to buy. On the other hand I have put them on a line and they worked ok for a while and then caused the water to taste bad, causing me to change them all the time until I finally just left it empty for 20 years.



I would start off with just the fridge filter and see how it is.   



https://www.supplyhouse.com/Dahl-52...V664b9EnZizhhusRfRxZhtktkcgBTBmxoC23gQAvD_BwE


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 13, 2021)

As bud stated,"T" off the cold supply line, and if your water is softened, run an unsoftened supply.

The 3 stage water filters sold at the big boxes, and hardware stores, explain the different mods of filtration offered, for your selection. You can, select, to use a single application, or add them in series. And you are cheap, you can purchase the filter mediums, and refill yourself, in stead of replacement cartridges.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 14, 2021)

Water is not softened.

I understand how to run off with a T connection to the fridge line.

Bud the link you gave me is for a crimp PEX connection, is there an equivilant for a Sharkbite. I don't have a crimping tool and don't plan on buying one.

If I were to buy the filter I gave the link to what Sharkbite connectors would I need for the "Inlet" and "Outlet" of the filter?


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 14, 2021)

If there isn’t a sharkbite there are taps like I showed with a pipe thread and then sharkbite that have the opposite pipe threads. Put a strip of Teflon tape around the threads.



Best way is to go to your Lowes or Home Depot and see what they carry in sharkbite fittings and build it out.

I found if you are going to buy many sharkbite fittings you will pay for a crimping tool in short order. The problem is once you get one everyone borrows it and you have to go find it.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 14, 2021)

Alright - can someone give me a link on Amazon for the proper crimping tool and rings to use with the crimping tool. I am sure I will need more sharkbites in the future so might as well buy the crimping tool and the rings to save on the cost of the sharkbites. I probably could have paid for one already with all the sharkbites I bought. More than likely it will be much easier for me to find the proper fittings that are not sharkbite so I should just get the darn crimper.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 14, 2021)

In my case crimpers are too costly and I am unsure that they are useable in the small space I am working in.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 14, 2021)

https://www.amazon.com/LOKMAN-Clamp...49Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=



https://www.amazon.com/Crimping-Cri...l&qid=1626299085&sprefix=pex+,aps,1167&sr=8-8



https://www.amazon.com/PSW-TRADE-SU...49Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 14, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> In my case crimpers are too costly and I am unsure that they are useable in the small space I am working in.


Crimping with the stainless bands you can get into small tight places and planning your work you can pre assemble some things and then do the easy crimp last.



What I like about the stainless bands is the same crimping tool does all sizes.

With PEX you kind of rethink plumbing and do more of a homerun method. It is more like home electric than plumbing in some ways.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks Bud for the links
I just purchased the set (cutter, crimper and bands). Not a bad price either. 
I was using my boss' cutter when I needed it - now I will have my very own  
Odd part is my boss does not even know how to use the cutter. He paid for it but I bought it so I could do some plumping work for him using sharkbites.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 15, 2021)

When I bought my cutter the guy at HD was a master plumber for 50 years retired. He was the only person in the whole store that knew anything.



He sold me the cutters with a warning as to just how sharp that cleaving blade is and to always pay attention as he saw several guys get cut with them. I will pass along the warning.



Ya the kits look pretty good they didn’t have them when I got mine. As long as it has the ratchet on the on the crimper I put the ring in mine and give it one click. No more and it will hold the ring and then you can put the ring over the PEX in a tight spot. Saves getting both hands in there. Another tip is after it is crimped you can still turn the joint. Sometimes that comes in handy.

You might lose your union card though with the plumbers going after you.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 15, 2021)

This has been a good and informative  thread.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hey Bud

I am not so worried about the union card for plumbing. I live way out in the boon-docks in PA as you know and the only plumber around me never returns my phone calls. We are pals though. Have known him for a few years. He just redid my entire sewer line in the house out to the connection outside, including the bathtub, bathroom vanity, kitchen sink etc so he is happy with the money I paid him for that. He cut me a great deal on price as I did for him when I did electrical in his house. He knows enough about electrical to be very dangerous.

Sorry, I got off track here.

Please check out this link for me.
1 PIECE XFITTING 1/2" PEX X 1/4" OD COMPRESSION 1/4 TURN STRAIGHT STOP VALVE - LEAD-FREE BRASS WITH METAL HANDLE - - Amazon.com
Let me know if I have selected the proper fitting to connect my fridge water line to pex. I think I got it right.

Urgh!! I never bothered to look in the listing if the crimper is ratchet. I hope it is.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 15, 2021)

Looks right to me. You will need a tee where you tap into your water line assuming that is PEX also. 

Some of the fridge lines are stiff and some are softer and come with a brass insert you slip inside for the compression fitting to clamp on.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 16, 2021)

Well, all the parts and tools I ordered should be here this weekend from Amazon.

Yes, I realize I have to place a T in line with my water line. I have the concept of basic plumbing and I have done it before I just did not know what fitting I needed for the fridge water hook up and just some clarification on the tools I wanted to buy.

Before I can do any work I have to wait until my friend is around to help me move the fridge. I am hoping I have the proper connector on the end of the water line to the fridge as I bought it used from a store. From what I can see it looks as though that fitting is on the end of the hose. We will see though. 

The new fridge filter is ordered and should be here this weekend also. Who ever put in the last one jammed it into the receptacle it fits into and it was stuck big time. My friend was finally able to free it and remove it without damage.

I'll give an update once I am finished playing with the water. Hopefully I don't flood my basement out  

Thanks for everyone's help and suggestions.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 21, 2021)

.

_*Update*_

I have received all of the parts that I have ordered so far and the crimping tool and pex connectors. I also received the 1/4 turn shut off. I have a good idea how to do the house water line to the 1/4 turn shut off valve also. I also received the new fridge water filter.

Because of my back issues not until today when a friend of mine was here was I able to pull the fridge out from the wall to look at the back of it where the water line goes into the fridge. Please see the pictures I attached.

I really thought I saw the hose in the fridge coiled up from the front freezer section. Apparently my mind remembered the other fridge I had and there is no hose from the fridge to the 1/4 turn shut off which means I have to order one. I also don't know if the hose comes with the proper fitting that connects to the inlet in the bottom right of the fridge (pic) and the other end fitting that connects to the 1/4 turn shut off in the basement.

I have looked at the parts diagrams but for the life of me I can't find the proper hose and fittings needed to connect the fridge to the 1/4 turn.

Here is the link to the parts diagrams again.
Frigidaire Refrigerator FRS6LF7JW3 | PartSelect

The one pic shows the hose from the water inlet bottom right to the ice maker/water dispenser. The other picture shows what I believe is the connection for the water hose that goes from the fridge to the 1/4 turn in the basement.

Would someone please look at the diagram and see what specific parts I need to order to connect the fridge to the 1/4. Someone with a skilled eye may have much better luck than these 65 yo eyes.

Thanks so much for your help.

Hopefully I will have ice and water soon from the fridge.

.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 26, 2021)

Has anyone had a chance to take a look at the parts diagrams to help me figure out what parts I need (hose fittings) to connect from the bottom of the fridge to the 1/4 turn in the basement. I can't find the proper diagram showing this screw on connection in the picture. I am at a dead stop now until I figure out what parts to order. I have all the other parts to run the water line in the basement.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2021)

I've always used braided supply lines hooking up the fridge.








						CERTIFIED APPLIANCE ACCESSORIES 5 ft. Braided Stainless Steel Ice Maker Connector IM60SS - The Home Depot
					

For years, licensed plumbers, electricians and appliance installers have relied on CERTIFIED APPLIANCE ACCESSORIES for their power cords, hoses and connectors. Now you can too. Enjoy the convenience offered



					www.homedepot.com


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 26, 2021)

Great!! Thanks oldognewtrick!!  You are a life-saver!! 

I also purchased this 1/4 turn to connect in the basement to the fridge water line that you linked for me.
1 PIECE XFITTING 1/2" PEX X 1/4" OD COMPRESSION 1/4 TURN STRAIGHT STOP VALVE - LEAD-FREE BRASS WITH METAL HANDLE - - Amazon.com
will this work with this braided hose?

If the braided hose will not connect to the 1/4 turn I have what 1/4 turn do I need then?

Wow!!  Now I know what DIYers in the electrical forum feel like when I answer their questions. I feel stupid


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2021)

You can get the supply lines in different lengths to fit your needs.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, thanks. I am going to order the 10foot one. I just need to know if the 1/4 that I have is going to work with the end of this braided hose. One end of the 1/4 will come from this hose and the other end from 1/2 PEX.

this is the 1/4 turn i have

1 PIECE XFITTING 1/2" PEX X 1/4" OD COMPRESSION 1/4 TURN STRAIGHT STOP VALVE - LEAD-FREE BRASS WITH METAL HANDLE - - Amazon.com


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2021)

Should work on the 1/4 but you won't use the compression sleeve, that would be used for rigid copper line.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks.

On the 1/4" side of the 1/4 turn I am thinking from what you said I would remove the compression fitting (screw on fitting) and then just use the end of the braided hose fitting instead to connect to the 1/4 turn. I think I have it correct. I ordered the braided hose on Amazon. Much cheaper and I got a 15 foot length so it gives me slack when pulling out the fridge to clean behind it.

Amazon.com: Shark Industrial 15FT Stainless Steel Braided Ice Maker Hose with 1/4" Comp by 1/4" Comp Connection: Home Improvement

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2021)

Something like this but you wont use the saddle tap and with your PEX quarter turn shut off you might just cut the tubing off the one end.



https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07FFBVLX...j1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 26, 2021)

Ok Bud I ordered the one you gave me the link to in your post #24 and cancelled the order for the other one. Now I am totally confused - head is spinning.

Thanks for your help - much appreciated!!


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2021)

You can try the end and nut that comes on the hose at your .5 PEX to .25 compression fitting it may well work. The kit comes with the nut and compression ring also (brass).

There are a bunch of similar kits on Amazon. All the ones I have done the 25’ PEX line was coiled up and taped to the back of the fridge.


----------



## Eddie_T (Jul 26, 2021)

I am watching with interest as I need to reconnect my icemaker. I do electrical but plumbing connections are puzzling. At a glance it appears that the hose you ordered should fit both the PEX 1/4 turn and the fridge end. I think they call the ends compression only because they fit where a compression fitting can also be used JMO.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 26, 2021)

Eddie_T said:


> I am watching with interest as I need to reconnect my icemaker. I do electrical but plumbing connections are puzzling. At a glance it appears that the hose you ordered should fit both the PEX 1/4 turn and the fridge end. I think they call the ends compression only because they fit where a compression fitting can also be used JMO.


Yes most fittings compression will work in several ways with a ferrule and nut and with the flange and nut. With copper you had the ferrule and the flair method. I think I have 3 or 4 flaring tool sets for copper and I don’t think I have used them in 8 years.

My dad was kind of ahead of the curve. He hated ridged copper and hated soldering. He plumbed our whole house when I was a kid with flex copper and flair fittings. It didn’t hurt he worked for a company that made flair fittings. It was like PEX only copper. They also made snap-tite quick change adapters like the plastic ones everyone sells now. Back then no one had such a thing and you screwed a garden hose on and off. I was about 10 and a neighbor asked me to hook up his hose and I stood there looking at it as I had always just snapped ours on. He had to come over and show me how to screw a garden hose on.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey Bud. I just received the hose you suggested I buy. It seems to connect properly to the fitting on the fridge and I connected it temp just to test it to the 1/4 turn and it seems to connect properly there also.

Next test is to hook up the water line (PEX) to the house water and connect the hose to it. Let's see under pressure how it works. I believe from the way it connects now that it will work properly.

I don't know much about these but it seems to have included with it a device that you can take one end of the hose and clamp it directly to your copper water line and it will puncture the copper line and clamp to it so you don't have to do any other plumbing work. Is this correct? I still want to hook up the PEX with the 1/4 turn though since I have all the parts and tools. I feel it would be better and less chance of a leak also.

If my back is feeling ok this weekend I will be doing the water line hook up.

Thanks again Bud.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 29, 2021)

Yep i was told by my dad at about 7-8 years old to never trust a side saddle tap. So I have never used them. I had one house that had one running a water line to a furnace and it was shut off and i never opened it. 

I would feel much safer with the Tee cut into and done with sharkbite and PEX. Then again my dad might have told me never trust a sharkbite if he had seen them.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 29, 2021)

bud16415 said:


> Yep i was told by my dad at about 7-8 years old to never trust a side saddle tap. ..
> 
> I would feel much safer with the Tee cut into and done with sharkbite and PEX. Then again my dad might have told me never trust a sharkbite if he had seen them.




Haa Haa Haa!! At first when I looked at the saddle tap I had no clue what it was but then a cup of coffee and bingo it dawned on me.

The only sharkbite fittings I will be using is to cut in the copper pipe and connect PEX on one end of the coupling and copper pipe on the other. Pex sections will go to the "T" clamped with the crimper and then regular PEX connections with crimps from there on. The crimping tool looks and feels pretty solid. I tested it on a small piece of pex and it so far did a good job. Under pressure is a different story.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 29, 2021)

I have used my PEX tool on larger rings to fix ends on garden hoses with regular hose barb fittings also. So much nicer than screw clamps.

The clamp wants to be about 3/16” from the end of the tube and at first I used to use a sharpie marker to mark the distance.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 30, 2021)

Anytime a hose breaks or kinks I just buy a new one.

Yes, I know there has to be a small gap at the crimp. I am practicing with a short piece of PEX and a coupling. I have also learned how to remove the clamp. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to do it depending on my back issues.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 30, 2021)

I have found the best way to take a clamp off with hand tools to use your large electrician wire cutters and snip the crimp off going across it sideways. Some guys use the crimping tool turning it 90 to the crimp and let the crimping jaws cut the crimp off. I think that is a good way to wreck your tool. A small grinder with a mini cutoff blade also works. 

Good luck and think about how nice instant ice will be in your drinks.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Aug 1, 2021)

Ok, so I successfully tapped into the main water line with my PEX "T" then to a ball valve and then to the 1/4 turn. I just felt more secure with a ball valve inline with the 1/4 turn.

Meantime, the hose that connects from the fridge to the 1/4 turn worked great! Turned on the water and no leaks at all at all of the clamped areas. Not bad for the first time I guess.

Side note: not thrilled with the crimper. Although it is ratchet it requires the handle to be in the full open position so the hole where the clamp goes in is open far enough. This means that the crimper's handles are so far apart that there is no way you can hold the two handles together and squeeze. Hard to explain. You have to put the part of the clamp in the crimper's hold and with two hands gently squeeze the handles together until the hole in the crimper closes just enough to hold the clamp, then you have to position the clamp on the PEX where you want it and then crimp the clamp.

After I turned the water on I checked the fridge for any leaks and there were none.

Well, that is until I pushed the handle for the water part of the dispenser. Water came flying out from around the inside of the dispenser and the water spout. Look at the pic where the red lines and arrows are. This is where the water comes out but only when the water spout is pressed in, otherwise no leaks at all.

So I guess there is a breaches in the seal behind the dispenser or the hose going to the water spout came loose. No way for me to get to it from the front in the dispenser. I think I may have to remove the dispenser and get to the back of it where the hose goes into it. I don't know if I have to pull the dispenser out from the front of the freezer door or go from the inside of the freezer door.

According to the diagram of the freezer door parts explosion it looks as though i may have to go from the front of the door. I am concerned that if I go from the inside of the freezer do I may end up damaging the seal and that alone is $124 to replace.

Suggestions? Go from the front of the freezer door or from the inside of the door? I have never taken a door apart from a freezer before.

I did buy this fridge used from a used appliance store. No guarantee on the ice/water dispenser when I bought it so can't call them and complain.

Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Aug 1, 2021)

I’m glad the plumbing part went well. That is basically how my crimp tool works as well. Once you do a few it becomes easier to do.

Sorry to hear about the nozzle leak sounds like maybe the end hose has a hole or something. I have never had one apart so I don’t know. My guess is the cover comes off from the outside. Ours is much like yours but a different brand.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Aug 1, 2021)

Yes, seems like it does disassemble from the front of the freezer door. I never really noticed before today but when I pull out the spill tray in the dispenser area I see screw heads. Apparently it does get unscrewed and slides out. I will try it when I get some time.

Thanks


----------

